# What kind of R. Sirensis Is This?



## DartFrogEmpire (Aug 9, 2021)

Need help ID'ing this frog. Picked him up at a local shop who only had him labeled as an R. Sirensis. Not sure if he's Panguana, Biolat, other? I'd like to find out so I can pick up a tankmate for him.
Initially I thought he was Highland, till I got some highlands the other day...he's definitely not a Highland!

Super friendly frog, hangs out in clear view almost all day. Was calling the first night we brought him home and introduced him to his new home.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Could be one of the locales you listed, could also be a hybrid. If the seller can't definitively tell you what it is, you're unfortunately at a loss for finding an appropriate mate.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

What Dane said. The frog can't be paired up with another frog, unless that frog is also a confirmed male. And then you have to worry about aggression. Whenever it comes to unlabeled/unknown locales, the best guesses are just that and you risk hybridization. If it isn't one already, as so often is the case for unmarked frogs in stores.


----------



## DartFrogEmpire (Aug 9, 2021)

Hadn't considered that, thanks for the thoughts.


----------

